# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ku do arrijm me këtë fenomen?

## Aikido

Kam po thuajë një vit në forum dhe dita ditës shikojë që sa vjen dhe më shum degradohet gjëndja. Mund ta di me çfarë të drejte disa individ mundohen ti prishin imazhin këtij forumi? Mund ta di se deri ku do arrijm me këto ndërhyrjet në tema të ndryshme duke na cituar pjesë nga Kurani, dhe sa do vazhdohet të përdhoset rregullorja e këtij forumi dhe nga seksione të ndryshme të qëndrojn larg argumentat fetare. Nuk arrij ta kuptoj sesi tolerohen deri në këtë pikë këta individ që kanë si qëllim propagand fetare sesa pjesëmarrje në tema të ndryshme. Unë e shikojë si bomb me sahat këtu në forum përdhosjen e çdo teme duke i dhën nuanca fetare. A nuk kanë një nën forum të tërin për të diskutuar në lidhje me fen, a nuk i mjafton gjithë ajo hapësir apo kërkojn të ken gjithë forumin pron të tyren dhe të citojn pjes kuranore apo biblike? Unë e shikoj si problem madhor "*fenomemin fe në çdo temë të forumit*", e imagjinoni sa dhe në pjesën e nën forumit të sportit flasin për fe dhe e lidhin gjëndjen shpirtërore të futbollistëve në bazë të fes që mbartin. 

P.s Shikoni pjesëmarrjen në forum se deri në çfarë pike ka arritur, sa nuk e merr mundimin më njeri të japi një argument se do vij një citim me një pjesë Kuranore.

P.s1 Unë nuk arrij ta konceptoj sesi kërkoni të respektohen rregullat kur këta "*pseudo fetar*" përdhosin dita ditës më shum imazhin e Forumit Shqiptar, duke e bërë një forum fetar dhe aspak social me larmi temash të ndryshme.

A ka kurim ky fenomen, do rikthehet Forumi Shqiptar i dikurshëm ku temat fetare diskutoheshin në forumin përkatës dhe ato të çështjeve sociale të trajtohen si çështje sociale dhe jo me ndikime fetare.

Shpresojë që të merret parasysh ky postim dhe ti jepet drejtim në një farë mënyre këtij problemi.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Kam po thuajë një vit në forum dhe dita ditës shikojë që sa vjen dhe më shum degradohet gjëndja. Mund ta di me çfarë të drejte disa individ mundohen ti prishin imazhin këtij forumi? Mund ta di se deri ku do arrijm me këto ndërhyrjet në tema të ndryshme duke na cituar pjesë nga Kurani, dhe sa do vazhdohet të përdhoset rregullorja e këtij forumi dhe nga seksione të ndryshme të qëndrojn larg argumentat fetare. Nuk arrij ta kuptoj sesi tolerohen deri në këtë pikë këta individ që kanë si qëllim propagand fetare sesa pjesëmarrje në tema të ndryshme. Unë e shikojë si bomb me sahat këtu në forum përdhosjen e çdo teme duke i dhën nuanca fetare. A nuk kanë një nën forum të tërin për të diskutuar në lidhje me fen, a nuk i mjafton gjithë ajo hapësir apo kërkojn të ken gjithë forumin pron të tyren dhe të citojn pjes kuranore apo biblike? Unë e shikoj si problem madhor "*fenomemin fe në çdo temë të forumit*", e imagjinoni sa dhe në pjesën e nën forumit të sportit flasin për fe dhe e lidhin gjëndjen shpirtërore të futbollistëve në bazë të fes që mbartin. 
> 
> P.s Shikoni pjesëmarrjen në forum se deri në çfarë pike ka arritur, sa nuk e merr mundimin më njeri të japi një argument se do vij një citim me një pjesë Kuranore.
> 
> P.s1 Unë nuk arrij ta konceptoj sesi kërkoni të respektohen rregullat kur këta "*pseudo fetar*" përdhosin dita ditës më shum imazhin e Forumit Shqiptar, duke e bërë një forum fetar dhe aspak social me larmi temash të ndryshme.
> 
> A ka kurim ky fenomen, do rikthehet Forumi Shqiptar i dikurshëm ku temat fetare diskutoheshin në forumin përkatës dhe ato të çështjeve sociale të trajtohen si çështje sociale dhe jo me ndikime fetare.
> 
> Shpresojë që të merret parasysh ky postim dhe ti jepet drejtim në një farë mënyre këtij problemi.


Po ti ca e vret mendjen kot mer

----------


## Aikido

> Po ti ca e vret mendjen kot mer


Ekonomisti, më dhëmb koka kur lexojë në çdo cep të forumit. Futemi për të marrë pjesë në diskutime të ndryshme dhe jo të dëgjojë citime fetare. Ahhh ta kisha forumin tim ja gjeja zgjidhjen mirë unë, po çfarë të bëj që jam "_jabanxhi_" për vete.

----------


## *suada*

Une e mendoj si Aikido.

Jam plotesisht dakort me te.
Rregullorja per keto raste ka ikur me pushime ne Maldive.

Spo shtoj gje tjeter se Aikido i tha te gjitha.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Ekonomisti, më dhëmb koka kur lexojë në çdo cep të forumit. Futemi për të marrë pjesë në diskutime të ndryshme dhe jo të dëgjojë citime fetare. Ahhh ta kisha forumin tim ja gjeja zgjidhjen mirë unë, po çfarë të bëj që jam "_jabanxhi_" për vete.


Mundohu te acarohesh per gjerat qe te prekin ty dhe te interesojn ty jo per gjera qe skan lidhje me ty se ne fund te fundit cdo njeri mund te shkruaj cte doj ketu se ndalon dot as ti as une. Nqs ka ndonje gje qe eshte jasht rregullut te forumit ka kush merret me ta.

----------


## Aikido

> Mundohu te acarohesh per gjerat qe te prekin ty dhe te interesojn ty jo per gjera qe skan lidhje me ty se ne fund te fundit cdo njeri mund te shkruaj cte doj ketu se ndalon dot as ti as une. Nqs ka ndonje gje qe eshte jasht rregullut te forumit ka kush merret me ta.


Shiko, forumi ka një rregullore të shkruar ku e cila ti tregon qartë gjërat. Tani ata shkelin rregulloren dhe flasin për fe, ndarje krahinash, besimesh etj. Tani unë që acarohem (_normalisht këtë temë e hapa që ta dinë mirë se po e mbushin kupën dhe në një farë mënyre qaj hallin tim se do përjashtohem për ndonjë idiotllik_) sepse kudo që shkruajm diçka shkencore, diçka në lidhje me integritetin e vendit, diçka në lidhje me kombëtaren e futbollit, diçka për prejardhjen e gjuhës, diçka për Ilirët, Pellazgët, Arbërit, direkte vijn dhe thon feja kështu ashtu, hedhin balt mbi figura si Gjergj Kastrioti, Nën Tereza, Ismail Kadare etj. Nuk të vjen keq që merren me figura historike, merren me njerëz që kanë fituar çmime Nobël, shkrimtar me penë të artë. Këto pra janë o Ekonomisti që më acarojn dhe më detyrojn të bie në nivel adoleshentesk duke ofenduar, pasi me to nuk kanë efekt argumentat dhe kundëargumentat, se ndërgjegjia e tyre është e tejmbushur me KURAN KURAN ALL-LLAH ALL-LLAH etj.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Shiko, forumi ka një rregullore të shkruar ku e cila ti tregon qartë gjërat. Tani ata shkelin rregulloren dhe flasin për fe, ndarje krahinash, besimesh etj. Tani unë që acarohem (_normalisht këtë temë e hapa që ta dinë mirë se po e mbushin kupën dhe në një farë mënyre qaj hallin tim se do përjashtohem për ndonjë idiotllik_) sepse kudo që shkruajm diçka shkencore, diçka në lidhje me integritetin e vendit, diçka në lidhje me kombëtaren e futbollit, diçka për prejardhjen e gjuhës, diçka për Ilirët, Pellazgët, Arbërit, direkte vijn dhe thon feja kështu ashtu, hedhin balt mbi figura si Gjergj Kastrioti, Nën Tereza, Ismail Kadare etj. Nuk të vjen keq që merren me figura historike, merren me njerëz që kanë fituar çmime Nobël, shkrimtar me penë të artë. Këto pra janë o Ekonomisti që më acarojn dhe më detyrojn të bie në nivel adoleshentesk duke ofenduar, pasi me to nuk kanë efekt argumentat dhe kundëargumentat, se ndërgjegjia e tyre është e tejmbushur me KURAN KURAN ALL-LLAH ALL-LLAH etj.



Plako mos harro qe je ne virtualitet dhe mos i jep sh rendesi

----------


## Aikido

> Plako mos harro qe je ne virtualitet dhe mos i jep sh rendesi


Normale që jam në virtualitet dhe e konsiderojë si humbje kohe po duke shfletuar dhe ndonjë gjë me vlerë. Problemi qëndron të respektojm rregulloren dhe të jemi të ndërgjegjshëm në një farë mënyre. Nuk po pres të fitoj bukën apo të kem karrier virtuale, thjesht futem vrasë kohën, hedh ndonjë informacion ose marr diçka si plus duke e mësuar nga ato anëtarë që sjellin gjëra të vlefshme.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Normale që jam në virtualitet dhe e konsiderojë si humbje kohe po duke shfletuar dhe ndonjë gjë me vlerë. Problemi qëndron të respektojm rregulloren dhe të jemi të ndërgjegjshëm në një farë mënyre. Nuk po pres të fitoj bukën apo të kem karrier virtuale, thjesht futem vrasë kohën, hedh ndonjë informacion ose marr diçka si plus duke e mësuar nga ato anëtarë që sjellin gjëra të vlefshme.


Po del tek ajo qe po them une

Mundohu te merresh me gjerat qe te interesojn ty ato te tjerat sec shkruajn ata mos e vrit mendjen se jo per gje po veten shkaterron

----------


## Aikido

> Po del tek ajo qe po them une
> 
> Mundohu te merresh me gjerat qe te interesojn ty ato te tjerat sec shkruajn ata mos e vrit mendjen se jo per gje po veten shkaterron


Jo mo jo, se veten se kam shkatërruar për gjëra madhore e jo mo për gjëra virtuale. Qajë hallin se do më shkajn gishtat ndonjë dite të bukur dhe do jem largë ndonjë muajë nga forumi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Jo mo jo, se veten se kam shkatërruar për gjëra madhore e jo mo për gjëra virtuale. Qajë hallin se do më shkajn gishtat ndonjë dite të bukur dhe do jem largë ndonjë muajë nga forumi


Edhe crendesi ka ??

Ne fund te fundit bej ca pushime se ky forumi te lodh me shume sec duhet

----------


## *suada*

> Edhe crendesi ka ??
> 
> Ne fund te fundit bej ca pushime se ky forumi te lodh me shume sec duhet


Ne shume raste edhe te streson  :i terbuar:

----------


## Aikido

> Edhe crendesi ka ??
> 
> Ne fund te fundit bej ca pushime se ky forumi te lodh me shume sec duhet


Ekonomist, unë e kam me faza kohën e lirë. 3 muajë shkruajë 3 nuk shkruajë, problemi qëndron sa jam i lirë dhe aktiv të rri si njeri dhe të sjell diçka me vlerë apo të marr diçka që mbart vlera dhe jo përralla  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Ore ne fund te fundit kjo bot eshte me tipa 

gjithsesi per mendimin tim e rendesishme eshte qe perderisa ky eshte virtualitet mos ti kushtojm aq shume rendesi

----------


## daniel00

Lejohen me qellim  , kjo eshte e qarte per mua , po me qellim te kundert nga fetaret arab .

Qe gjasme duke u lene dore te lire ketyre tu japim te drejte fjale , ti njohim se çfare jane e çfare idesh kane ;
 Sikur ti interesonte dikujt sjellja dhe idete e ketyre plehrave , kush donte , hapte forumet e tyre dhe lexonte propaganden e tyre e cila nuk mungon as ne shqip ne internet .

 Por jo , Albo qe e ka ne dore drejtimin e forumit e lejon kete ambjent te semure dhe kete infektim te temave me dijeni te plote , gjasme me qellim paralajmerimi po per mendimin tim e ben me qellim per te shkaktuar konflikte sa me te medha fetare dhe qe antaret te kthehen ne kavie eksperimentale helmatisjesh dhe mundesisht te kerkojne kunderhelm ne fene e tij alternative . 

Une mendoj se Albo nuk eshte aktor asnjanes siç do te hiqet por eshte faktor pergjegjes , siç e thashe ai e ka mundesine qe forumi te jete keshtu apo ashtu siç e deshirojme ne si antare .
 Nuk eshte aspak diçka e pavullnetshme se plot tema te tilla jane hapur me pare dhe nuk eshte aspak e veshtire , per te mos u shtremberuar temat , per te mos lejuar provokimet dhe fyerjet sidomos ato antishqiptare , nuk eshte e veshtire per te percaktuar kufinj qe ndodhen qe tek pikat ne regjistrim tek forumi . 

 Arsyeja per mendimin tim eshte te na servire nje fasade te poshter te myslymanizmit ne menyre qe te na shkaktohen ato ndjesite e felliqura te te vjelles qe çdo antar i rregullt i njeh mire . 
Nuk eshte ky ungjillizim kurren e kurres , nuk fitohen keshtu superlativat per ortodoksine , duke nxjerre disa ekzemplare te katandisur si mos me keq te fese konkurente ne vitrine . 

Kjo eshte bindja ime e plote e situates dhe nuk shoh ndonje rrugezgjidhje perveç aktivizimit te rralle ne tema , tek tuk , qe nuk i teket fetareve kanceroz t'i perdhosin . 

( Ps Meqe nuk kam ndermend te bej debate e se mos thuhet me pas se nuk eshte e mundur te kontrollohet gjithçka , desha vetem te shtoj se nese do te ishte qellim normaliteti , dikush do te mendonte menjehere te hapte llogari tjeter apo edhe te gjente ip tjeter , pas postimeve apo temave te tera antishqiptare ) .

----------


## ilia spiro

Duke qene plotesisht dakord me hapesin e temes, them se duhet vendosur disipline ne kete drejtim, per te mos cituar pjese nga Kurani apo Bibla. Nese fetaret besojne, le ta shprehin kete me zemren e tyre, duke derdhur dashuri, mirekuptim dhe respekt per tjetrin ne forum, pa pasur qellim indoktrinimi. Dhe ne temat perkatese t`i permbahen asaj dhe jo te rreshqasin me "mospermbajtje".

Forumi probleme ka sa te duash. Po shtoj edhe une nje: ka tema fetare te hapura ne forume jo fetare. p.sh. tek "Problematika shqiptare" dhe "Sondazhe", jane deri me sot te hapura nja 3 tema me subjekt Primatin e Kishes Orthodhokse te Shqiperise. Ne kete rast do t`i pergjigjesh temes edhe pse jashte temes. Nuk eshte paradoks kjo gje?

Nuk e kuptoj Daniel, pa dashur te mbroj njeri, pse sulmon ketu nje moderator te besimit orthodhoks per mosfshirjen e postimeve kuranore, kur ne forum ka moderatore te besimit islam te cilet fare mire mund te kishin bere kete.

----------


## daniel00

S'eshte thjesht moderator , eshte Admin dhe pronar i forumit , pamja qe merr forumi mua ne rradhe te pare me duket e lejuar prej tij dhe arsyet siç i mendoj i shkruajta , po te kishte qene i ndonje feje tjeter do te kisha thene i fese tjeter , s'kam gje me ortodoksine se flas per te zgjidh probleme jo per te sjelle probleme te mia me ndonje fe .

----------


## Principat

*Secili ka te drejt me dhan mendimin e tij, a t'pelqen a nuk t'pelqen ty (Okeeej?*

----------


## Aikido

> *Secili ka te drejt me dhan mendimin e tij, a t'pelqen a nuk t'pelqen ty (Okeeej?*


Si jepet mendimi? Bie tërmet në Peshkopi, vjen një Hoxh dhe thot, ky ishte ndëshkimi i All-llahut xh.sh? Dhe na hedh ndonjë shkrim Kuranor? Kjo është automatikisht tallje me vuajtjen e tjetrit dhe imponim për pranimin e fes Muslimae për të qënë lehtësuese dhimbja e shkaktuar nga "All-llahu", se i shkrepet pllakave tektonike të lëvizin direkte do dilni në konkluzione ndëshkuese për aprovimin e ligjit për martesat gay, ku ky ligj nuk ekziston dhe as është përmendur ndonjëherë se i teket Albanës "Kryeredaktores së Balkanweb apo Gazeta Shqiptare" të nxjerri lajme sipas dëshirës dhe ne shkojm si kopeja pa bari. Ikni ore na lini rehat në hallet tona, se nuk na i zgjidh feja po nuk i zgjidhëm vetë ne.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Duke pare qe cdo gje ketu ne forum ka shkuar me b... mrapc , e vetmja gje eshte te hysh te besh nja dy pare muhabet ,nja dy te qeshura dhe te dalesh , dhe mua dikur me bezdiste kjo gjeja fese por me kalimin e kohes i jep nje mendje te lehte , dhe gjithcka ketu pastaj e kthejme ne loje e shaka , sepse te lodhet koka kur te replikojn lloj lloj njerzish ne lloj lloj menyrash ..

----------

